# Pace & MIlton get together



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i was at Oops Alley today and talked to the manager and they willgive us a waitress and keep happy hour open for us from 4 until. so i vote for Opps Alley this week. would like to get input from everyone else as to if this is ok with everyone and someone pick a day. i am good for either 3 we voted last week.


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds good, we still lookin at Thursdays??


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

That sounds good. I would try my best to make it.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thursday will work for me for the next few weks


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Want be able to make it this week, Working graveyards :crying


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Oops is good with me this week, since it did win the poll.


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

I missed last week (busted ear drum) but am looking foward to this week and meeting some of yall. Oops is an easy stagger home for me and Thur is a good day. Mike A.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

thrusday is good for me. oops is fine place. never eaten there how's the chow? hey clay you should wear thehelmet cam and tape this. just kiddding ha ha its going to be a hoot. seeya


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Big ole pile of shhhhhhhhhift work. I'll be working nights, but will try to make the next one.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Thursday's work for me the best!

btw, I have a friend that works at Oops and I'm trying to see if we can get a 20% discount for the PFF meeting nights. I hope to know by Monday.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I will do my damndest to be there.


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not going to be able to make it this week. I'll only be able to make it every other week due to my work schedule. Hope y'all have a great time, see you next week. :toast


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

if everyone agrees thursday is good i will call on tuesday and let them know we are coming. so as of right now we are on for thursday.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I should be able to make it Thursday. Let us know for sure.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

thursdays...4pm untill???? ill be there


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

ok thursday it is . i will call and let them know we will be there. see ya'all thursday at 6.


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll be there at 6 , hey, do they have dirtbag bike parking??? We want to bring our bikes again.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

I hope I can make this one....That's cool thateveryone has to give up atleast one of their best fishing spots before the nights over. great idea oke .. j/k If I come in from MS that night I'm scheduled for class from 6-840 but will probably get out early and hope to get over there and meet some of yall. If not this week I'll try my best to make it when i'm off on thur. yall have fun :letsdrink and besafe :sick


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

just called and confirmed we will be there and get our happy hour prices until we leave. see ya'all thurs at 6 .joe seems like i saw some bikes parked on the front walk.


----------



## bailti (Oct 8, 2007)

I think I am going to be able to make it. See you there.



Chris.


----------



## skint back (Oct 15, 2007)

ya'll talking about 4:00 on thursday..what time does everyone show up? Is this open for any local fishermanor just a private deal?? If its open I'm in:letsdrink


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

skint back it's open to anyone who wants to come. hope to see you there. we get together at 6 but happy hour starts at 4.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I will make it. Don't know what time I will get there but hope you guys and gals are drunk enough so I can win at Darts and bowling. LOL................

Norm, are you gonna show up??


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I have to work. See yall next week.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Jig n Hawgs (4/14/2008)* hey, do they have dirtbag bike parking??? We want to bring our bikes again.










Ya'll have fun and drink one for me. I'll be able to make it next thursday.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

see yall up there!!


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (4/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Jig n Hawgs (4/14/2008)* hey, do they have dirtbag bike parking??? We want to bring our bikes again.
> ...




just one?? when is the last time you just had one beer man lol. oke


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *crazyfire (4/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *murphyslaw (4/16/2008)*
> ...


Many many moons ago :letsdrink


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (4/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *crazyfire (4/17/2008)*
> ...




He is confused,he thinks you mean one case LOL


----------

